# WLAN Adapter bei Acer VN7-571G tauschen (Qualcom Atheros QCA61x4) auf Intel



## Palmdale (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich bin ich mit meinem Notebook vollkommen leistungstechnisch fürs mobile Spielen zufrieden (i5-5200u mit GTX 950m). Jedoch ist der verbaute WLAN-Adapter vollkommen unbrauchbar und eine Katastrophe. Es zeigte sich, dass selbst bei vorhandenen 4 von 5 Balken die Verbindung mit meiner fritzbox 7270 und 3272 "zusammenbricht", wenn diese unter Last gerät. 

Mit Last meine ich z.B. das alleinige Einloggen in World of Tanks oder World of Warships. Entweder die Verbindung kommt überhaupt nicht zustande oder bricht nach nur wenigen Sekunden wieder zusammen und ich bekomme einen Disconnect. Im Windows zeigt sich dann kurz der komplette Zusammenbruch der Verbindung mit dem Internet und stellt sich nach ner Minute wieder her (manuell neu verbinden geht auch und ist schneller). Schließe ich über LAN an, funktionierts einwandfrei. 

Neueste Treiber sind installiert nach einem frischen Windows 10 (Chipsatz, dann IME, dann WLAN). Hilft allerdings nichts. Normales Surfen funktioniert ohne Hürden, online zocken keine Chance.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, die Karte muss raus. Das zeigte sich auch nach einigem googlen wie bei WLan Acer VN7-571G funktioniert nur eingeschränkte... - Acer Community - 334104

Daher folgende Frage, ist der Tausch der Karte problemlos möglich (Whitelist bei Acer?) und wenn ja, welche Karte sollte ich nehmen? Ich liebäugel ja mit Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 - Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Elektronik . Hat die schon jemand in Verwendung? Hat ggf. jemand das gleiche Notebook und kann mir sagen, wie genau der Steckplatz dieser Karten heißt? Eigentlich ist mir der Preis der WLAN-Karte egal, Hauptsache es funktioniert. Selbst Bluetooth wär mir wurscht.
Werd nächste Woche auch den Acer-Support mal anhaun, ist nur am WE nicht verfügbar.

Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## niklasschaefer (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
Grundsätzlich passt die Karte ins jedes aktuelle Notebook da mPcie Schnittstelle! Hat dein Laptop Bluetooth? Wenn ja läuft das auch über die Aualcomm Karte? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Palmdale (10. Oktober 2015)

Huhu,

ja, Bluetooth läuft auch darüber. Aber das ist vernachlässigbar, sollte es wegfallen. Lieber und wichtiger ist top wlan


----------



## niklasschaefer (10. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
dann würde ich aber auf den Nachfolger setzen die Intel AC 7265 mit Bluetooth 4.0 AC Wlan und 867 Mbit/s! Hier der passende amazon Link Intel 2777324 Dual Band wireless Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Palmdale (10. Oktober 2015)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Hi,
> dann würde ich aber auf den Nachfolger setzen die Intel AC 7265 mit Bluetooth 4.0 AC Wlan und 867 Mbit/s! Hier der passende amazon Link Intel 2777324 Dual Band wireless Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r



Danke für die Rückmeldung. Hm, die hab ich auch gefunden. Komischerweise gibt Amazon an, dass es davon ein neueres Modell gibt. Und bei geizhals hab ich die 7265 auch nich gefunden. Komisch -.-


----------



## niklasschaefer (10. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade mal schnell bei Intel ins Datenblatt geschaut die 7265 wurde Q3 14 released und die 7260 wurde Q2 13 relased.Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 Spezifikationen und Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265 Spezifikationen Die Karte findest du bei Geizhals leider nur im M2 Format.

EDIT: Habe gerade festgestellt bei Amazon ist das verlinkte Produkt ein 7260die 7265 gibt es leider nur im M2. Format deswegen ganz klar die 7260 da würde ich aber nach der Bluetooth Variante schauen kostet niht gänzlich mehr aber du hast noch einen aktuellen Bluetooth Standart dabei.


----------



## Palmdale (10. Oktober 2015)

Ah okay, also wenn möglich die 7265er. Jetz muss ich nur noch rausfinden, was Acer an dieser Stelle für nen Steckplatz verbaut hat 

Edit:

hab nen Bildchen gefunden. Das müsste doch m2 sein, oder?


----------



## joule007 (14. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag!
Ich hab dasselbe Notebook und möchte jetzt die WLAN Karte tauschen. Ich weiß aber noch nicht genau, welche ich kaufen soll.
ich glaube diese müsste passen siehe Bild "Unbenannt"
Diese Bilder im Anhang sind hilfreiche Fotos vom acer 571g
und hier ein Anleitungsvideo wie man das Notebook öffnet und eine M.2 SSD einbaut (könnte man vielleicht gleich in einem erledigen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGsPqWtYXXw


----------



## Palmdale (16. Oktober 2015)

So, kleines Update von mir, hab jetz genau die 7265 von Intel eingebaut (Intel Wireless-AC 7265 + Bluetooth, M.2/E-Key (7265.NGWG.W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) für nen Zwanzger und es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Keine Disconnects an gleicher Stelle sondern konstante Verbindung, immer Full Speed bei Downloads.

Die Wlan Karte zu tauschen ist kein Hexenwerk, etwas nervig und fummelig ist das Aufschrauben des Notebooks, aber dann ist es null problemo. Die SSD war scho noch nerviger, da man dazu das gesamte Mainboard drehn musste, aber auch das ging letztendlich . 

Hilfreich zum Aufschrauben und beachten der kleinen Käbelchen fand ich https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhMtesJXf-I , da das Gehäuse ja identisch ist. Die kleinen Antennenstecker kann man einfach nach oben raus ziehen. Das die Intel wesentlich mehr leistet würde man schon fast aufgrund der eineinhalb fachen Breite gegenüber dem Quälcom Schrott vermuten. Und dem ist auch so. Weshalb man nicht gleich etwas gescheites nimmt geht mir echt net ein. Nebenbei noch WiDi von Intel mal ausprobieren


----------

